# Which hand do you smoke with?



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

I'm right handed, yet for some reason, I smoke with my left hand (this may have been drummed into my subconcious by Clint Eastwood in For A Few Dollars More, since he does everything, including smoking his cigars, with his left hand in order keep his gun-hand free)

So pick one so I can see how much of an oddball I am.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm a lefty.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am a righty all the way. 

Smoking,throwing and pointing all righty.


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

I had to vote for the foot thing (not sure what it really meant), because I don't have a preference. If I'm doing something that requires the use of my strong hand (right hand), then I'll smoke with my left. However, if I'm sitting down just relaxing with my stogie, I'll use either (if I set my drink on the left, I'll smoke with my right hand, if I set it on the right, I'll smoke with my left, etc.)... Wow - that's a lot of typing for me to say that I use both hands.


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't vote, my answer isn't included. I am right handed, but I switch my cigar from one hand to the other repeatedly during the smoking. 

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh you left me out!!!!!!!!!! :tg


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

which ever hand is free, no mater just as long as I can have my cigar. Usually right hand after I'm done working the bolt on my rifle, have to leave the trigger finger alone. Driving in the car it's a lefty thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

PuroBrat said:


> I can't vote, my answer isn't included. I am right handed, but I switch my cigar from one hand to the other repeatedly during the smoking.
> 
> :tg


I'm with him.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Being right-handed, I smoke with my right hand, unless my other hand is busy (beer, scotch, etc) then I hold it in the left hand but don't smoke it till I get it back in my right hand.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I am cigardextrous.


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I am cigardextrous.


 :tpd:

Just noticed this about myself yesterday, smoked part of the cigar right handed and the rest left handed. I've always been right handed but the years of being a computer geek have taken its toll and I began experiencing pain in my right hand whenever I used a computer mouse. The doctor told me to switch. Now I use a left handed mouse at work and a right handed one at home. Guess I'm becoming more comfortable useing my left hand.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

What I want to know is what hand you usually use when both are available. What's your preference and is it also the same hand you do most everything with.

And Christy Brown is that guy who was born with cerebral palsy and learned to do everything with his left foot and became a famous painter. Hasn't anyone seen the movie "My Left Foot"?


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> What I want to know is what hand you usually use when both are available. What's your preference and is it also the same hand you do most everything with.
> 
> And Christy Brown is that guy who was born with cerebral palsy and learned to do everything with his left foot and became a famous painter. Hasn't anyone seen the movie "My Left Foot"?


I guess the point I was trying to make was that for no apparent reason, both hands were available, I switched mid smoke and was entirely comfortable with it.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I am cigardextrous.


ditto.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I am right handed and smoke with my right, for some reason it feels wierd in my left hand. I will sometimes use the left if I need my right hand or if the wind is blowing wierd and the left is better, but if I can I default to the right hand.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm a lefty.


Ditto


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

I nearly always smoke with my right, except when I'm driving. Then I smoke with my left to have the cigar near the window.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Lefty here.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

The one thats not holding my drink :al


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

I am left handed but I mainly hold with my right hand.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I smoke with my mouth, not my hands. 

j/k I guess I use both but probably use my right more than my left because I tend to use my left to hoist beverages.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Both - depending on which is free, where the ashtray is, where the table with my drink on it is, where other people are.

I probably have a preference for my right hand as I am right handed, but I do regularly use both.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Both - depending on which is free, where the ashtray is, where the table with my drink on it is, where other people are.
> 
> I probably have a preference for my right hand as I am right handed, but I do regularly use both.


Ditto.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Always use my left hand. In the morning I'll have my cup of joe in the right and and a breakfast cigar in the left.


----------



## TheyCallMeManiX (Sep 12, 2005)

im ambidextrous(sp?) i hold the cigar in my left hand and light it with my right and then hold it with my right hand to pull it out of my mouth


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

RumblePen said:


> I'm right handed, yet for some reason, I smoke with my left hand (this may have been drummed into my subconcious by Clint Eastwood in For A Few Dollars More, since he does everything, including smoking his cigars, with his left hand in order keep his gun-hand free)
> 
> So pick one so I can see how much of an oddball I am.


Me too ... that way you can smoke and pee at the same time.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

mostly the right


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Always preferred the left, that is since the beverage is always on the right.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Left handed here and always hold my cigar in my left hand. Holding it with the right just seems unnatural.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Right handed, but smoke on the left, need the right hand for a long neck or glass, only natural as I see it.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

calistogey said:


> Always preferred the left, that is since the beverage is always on the right.


pretty much the same here.

if for some ungodly reason i am sans-beverage, i use my right hand.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I normally smoke with my right hand, but sometimes hold it in my left when I pick up my drink.

I'm definitely right-handed. Whenever I use my left hand, it feels like someone else is doing it!   :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Uniputt said:


> Whenever I use my left hand, it feels like someone else is doing it!   :r


i thought we were talking about cigars!

reminds me of what one of my buddies used to say: "I like to sit on my hand until it falls asleep...then I feel like I'm cheating on myself..."


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

I use the middle hand


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

I am left handed and I'm glad you brought this up. For years now I have felt that we are being discriminated against. I have yet to find a left handed cigar, it seems that someone would consider us when they roll these babies. :tg


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

It depends where the ashtray is! At home I am generally smoking on my computer and the ashtray is on the left and the drink is on the right. This is because when I had a roommate we had the computers next to each other so we could play world of warcraft together easier. So the ashtray went in the middle between the two desks, with the bottles of alcohol behind it. I have gotten so used to it that it feels odd any other way. 

Also I do prefer it this way, I can only use a mouse with my right hand and I can type very fast with just my right hand.


----------



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Always left...never right.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Holy $h!t there are three pages on what hand you smoke with. I'll bet I could squeeze a few responses out of which mouth do I smoke with.


----------



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> I'll bet I could squeeze a few responses out of which mouth do I smoke with.


Well... don't keep us in suspense, which one?


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

I am left handed, I smoke with my left hand.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Right handed. Smoke with whichever hand beer/coffee isn't in at the moment.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Hmm, I use both hands; its fun to "play stranger".......

-Matt-


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Right hand...


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

whichever hand is free


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm a lefty. Usually with my left, but not always.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am a righty.

I always hold the cigar in my right hand.


----------



## hdavid66 (Nov 26, 2005)

I must be the only nerd in the bunch..... :r

I am right handed..... but I have to smoke with the left so my right hand is free for the computer mouse..... 

Kinda hard to buy new stashes on cbid.com without your mouse hand free.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

which ever hand is closer to the ashtray or doesn't have a drink in it - it sort of depends


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

hdavid66 said:


> I must be the only nerd in the bunch..... :r
> 
> I am right handed..... but I have to smoke with the left so my right hand is free for the computer mouse.....
> 
> Kinda hard to buy new stashes on cbid.com without your mouse hand free.


Move over, nerd. And I bet I've been a nerd longer, too.

I smoke left handed because most of the time I smoke it's at my computer, so my right hand is on the mouse or grabbing a drink. If I'm at a party, I probably smoke righty 90% of the time.

But I'm ambidextrous in some ways. I write, bat and throw righty. I bowl completely ambidextrously. I throw Frisbees lefty. I touch-type lefty but my right hand is mostly index finger, thumb and a rare middle finger.

I can shoot my 1911 pretty much evenly with either hand, to the degree that I often forget if I favor either. This is probably due to stance. My left eye is stronger, so when I bat or shoot from a sideways stance, I like to aim with my left hand. If I'm doing a Weaver stance, I shoot with my right hand.


----------

